# Folk metal?



## Captain Howdy (Jan 25, 2011)

Right now, all I have is Korpiklaani. They're a comfortable sound that I enjoy, but after half a dozen albums, the songs are starting to blend together.

The next 'obvious' choice is Finntroll according to a lot of people, but I'm...Really not getting "folk" out of any of their songs. I've tried out nearly a dozen on Youtube, and I'm not hearing _any_ folk, only metal. Which isn't bad...but it's not what I'm looking for. If anyone can guide me a bit to the albums, I'd appreciate it. Even humppa-style, all I'm hearing is faster-paced metal - Compared to Koorpiklaani

This is an alley I don't venture into often, so I need a lil more help :v


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 25, 2011)

Alestorm is the closest band I know of. Ensiferum, Moonsorrow, and Suidakra are more metal, but are some of my favorite bands. Skyclad is pretty much the original folk metal band, and the few songs I've heard from them are great.

I think Korpiklaani is probably the most folk band I've heard, so most other bands are going to be more metal.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 25, 2011)

The only ones I know of are Cruachan, Waylander, and Mael MÃ³rdha. Not really into it that much.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 25, 2011)

Eluveitie. 'nuff said.

[video=youtube;kb8WGig0MLU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kb8WGig0MLU[/video]


----------



## JMAA (Jan 25, 2011)

MÃ¤go de Oz is the only thing I know I guess. Yeah, they're spanish, but prior before their latest albums, they were great.


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 25, 2011)

Ive always wanted to write folk metal. I was doing that with a friend but its to hard to explain, like when you google you just find all these celtic metal bands that sound alike.....


----------



## Aden (Jan 25, 2011)

Foooolllk meetaaaaallll

For starters, Alestorm sucks balls
and now that that's out of the way, direct your attention to the following albums:

Agalloch - The Mantle
Drudkh - Krov u nashykh Krynytsyakh
Moonsorrow - VerisÃ¤keet
October Falls - The Womb of Primordial Nature
Ulver - Bergtatt - Et eeventyr i 5 capitler

inbe4 darknoctus recommends more good stuff


----------



## Hir (Jan 25, 2011)

[yt]Y9J_PV7OyAw[/yt]
[yt]4Qi55brVbnQ[/yt]
[yt]qvrITpaIz6g[/yt]
[yt]4dZKV7nmi5c[/yt]
[yt]OrMclZovh_o[/yt]
[yt]fR3BXqVEF9o[/yt]
[yt]5_VNAmmlsAo[/yt]

did someone say folk metal that doesn't suck?



Iudicium_86 said:


> Eluveitie. 'nuff said.


 
fuck Eluveitie, all they do is steal pagan melodies, play them on any instrument they want and put it on top of generic power chords and a contrived verse/chorus/verse/chorus structure.

oh and fuck Alestorm too. I went to see them live and they shouted at me from the stage and called me a tranny. :[


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 25, 2011)

Damn you guys are awesome, I love waking up to a healthy thread full of metal x3


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 25, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> fuck Eluveitie



FML the angry face I wanted turned into a different smiley and putting a space in it made it look stupid.



> oh and fuck Alestorm too. I went to see them live and they shouted at me from the stage and called me a tranny. :[


lolol


----------



## Hir (Jan 25, 2011)

IT HURT ME DEEP INSIIIIDE~

everyone looked at me and laughed

and then they told me I didn't look anything like a tranny after the gig


I'll be forever known as the tranny that wasn't a tranny at the Alestorm gig of Wolverhampton |3


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 25, 2011)

dude trannys are cool don;t sweat.


----------



## Hir (Jan 25, 2011)

yeah but when a band makes an example of you for no reason it kind of gets to you when you have a crowd of hundreds of people laughing at you :T


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 25, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> Ensiferum,


 
First band that came to mind, but I agree that most of the songs don't have much folk.



DarkNoctus said:


> yeah but when a band makes an example of you for no reason it kind of gets to you when you have a crowd of hundreds of people laughing at you :T



They were laughing at the joke, not at you. If the guy said something like during a certain concert (forgot the band) when the lead singer yelled at a guy to "eat a bag of dicks" for being such a tool, then yes, people would laugh at you. But since the band was just being playful, I think you'd be fine.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 25, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> First band that came to mind, but I agree that most of the songs don't have much folk.
> 
> 
> 
> They were laughing at the joke, not at you. If the guy said something like during a certain concert (forgot the band) when the lead singer yelled at a guy to "eat a bag of dicks" for being such a tool, then yes, people would laugh at you. But since the band was just being playful, I think you'd be fine.


 
Oh ho ho, got some Louis C.K. up in this bitch. Love it.


----------



## Hir (Jan 25, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> They were laughing at the joke, not at you. If the guy said something like during a certain concert (forgot the band) when the lead singer yelled at a guy to "eat a bag of dicks" for being such a tool, then yes, people would laugh at you. But since the band was just being playful, I think you'd be fine.


 
yeah I know but it was still a dick thing to do, they even came up to me at the end of the damn gig to insult me again. I don't think they meant it badly but it just took me by surprise.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 26, 2011)

Maybe some folk minus metal for mellowing out?

[yt]PTDI8tmCh8w[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Jan 26, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Maybe some folk minus metal for mellowing out?
> 
> [yt]PTDI8tmCh8w[/yt]


 
at least post some proper stuff

[yt]5uZUxsV-Vms[/yt]
[yt]7_fND5oM2fI[/yt]
[yt]7WOwpvrHsfk[/yt]
[yt]z-Cj4Ee3FQk[/yt]
[yt]7pNJsckgsOI[/yt]


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 27, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> at least post some proper stuff



Oh, I'm sorry that I didn't meet your universal requirements for what constitutes proper stuff...


----------



## Hir (Jan 27, 2011)

you're forgiven :U


----------

